# Shorelandr trailer conversion



## RebelRob (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm in the process of fitting a 1970ish shorelandr trailer to my 1972 Smoker craft V-hull. I have three options that I would like to hear input on.


Option 1. 
I leave it as is with rollers on the rear and two shorter bunks(not pictured). Pro's: easy loading/unloading. Cons: possible dimpling of hull




Option 2.
I replace the rollers on the rear with short 2x4 bunks(red). The brown is the location of the current bunks. The two black things running down beside the rollers are step boards not bunks. This would still give me the use of the movable braces.




Option 3.
remove the rear rollers and brackets. Then extend the bunks all the way and attach to the cross bar.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 14, 2016)

I've never seen a trailer using option 2. I'd give it a try just to see how it works.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 14, 2016)

What size/weight hull? FWIW I keep my 16' Starcraft '97 160SC Fishmaster (700 to 800-lb hull, 140-lb motor) on a trailer where the hull is supported by two 6' (or 8', I forget, doh!) long bunks, one on each side, where the bunks lie just inside the outboard-most chine. They might be a little more towards the outside frame of the trailer than as sketched below. 

It works really, really well and was configured to the hull by the selling dealer! I'm upgrading it this season by replacing the carpet with plastic/vinyl gutter material covering as Richg99 has posted about.

See Option #4 below. (Remove your 2 forward existing ones as shown ... )


----------



## RebelRob (Jul 14, 2016)

Right now its only about 200 lbs. it will probably gain another 100 after my mods are done.

Option 4
Sorry, I wasn't clear in the original post. The black things running down the middle are step boards not bunks. The trailer was in the middle of being stripped when I took this pic and the bunks and rollers had been removed.


----------



## RebelRob (Jul 14, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've never seen a trailer using option 2. I'd give it a try just to see how it works.




This is what i'm leaning toward right now. Unless someone thinks this is a really bad idea.


----------



## RebelRob (Aug 6, 2016)

Quick update. I've stripped the entire trailer with sanding disc, chemically treated it with phosphoric acid and painted everything with Rustoleum oil based paint. I replaced all the bearings and races also. Started putting it back together today. Ordered some new bunk brackets and they should be here this week. Can't wait to get this thing done so I can move the tin over and start working on it.


----------



## RebelRob (Aug 15, 2016)

Moved the boat over from the smaller trailer and installed new bunks. Still need to do some adjusting to get it sitting right. Used two 2x4's glued and screwed together for the bunks with vinyl gutters on top. Two 10' sections at Lowe's were only 12$ so if they don't work out no big loss. I coated the 2x4's with spar varnish. I ended up going with option 3 above. Due to the shape of the hull I was unable to make the stern braces work out like I wanted.


----------

